

The FBI records all telephone calls? "We certainly have ways..." - bmmayer1
http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/1305/01/ebo.01.html

======
lifeguard
21st century phone call security:

<http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/2600hacker_2257_61664974>

(c) 2600

